# Bloated Betta?



## drg889 (Jan 6, 2011)

So my Male betta has started to bloat over the past few weeks, at first it was a slight bloat and thought itd go away with some more water changes but it eventually got worse. It kind of looks like my previous Betta who died from Dropsys, but the scales arn't pineconing as much as before and he is acting completely normal and happy...

The right side is bloated almost 50% more than his left side, scales a little popped out (due to the bloating no doubt), but i have no clue how to dissect whether it is Dropsys or just bloating/constipation? It is just strange since my last Betta that passed from Dropsys would act slow, down, and would refuse to eat before they showed symptoms. My betta now eats like crazy, creates bubble nests and follows my finger willingly like a lot of healthy bettas, but he just doesn't look healthy.

As of now, he is in a 1/2 gal quaratine tank and im doing 50-70% water changes every 1-2 days. Any ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

I'd start him on Epsom Salt, 2 tsp per gallon (pre-dissolved before adding in with your little guy), and his normal water conditioner. Daily 100% water changes, fast him for 2-3 days as well.

Do this treatment for up to 3 days after the bloating had gone away.

What are you feeding him, and how much? 
As well as what size is his home tank, what is your water change routine and does he live with other fish?


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Also, for a .5 gal., boost those water changes to 100% every 1-2 days. You need to get all that nasty out of the water.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Can you post a pic-a side view and one from above..

If the swelling is more on one side than the other-it could be a tumor...sadly not a lot can be done except to keep him comfy....since he is still active and eating-which is not uncommon with tumors-until the mass grow large enough to impede on internal organs...this time-line can vary-some grow faster than other-but generally the Betta can still live a normal life....

As already recommended-I agree Epsom salt (Not aquarium salt) can help with the edema to a degree-it all depends on the root cause of the edema....one good thing about using Epsom salt over aquarium salt-is that Epsom salt can safely be used long term and with live plants.
Also, by adding a tannin source from either IAL(Indian almond leaf) or dried Oak leaf can be helpful-it can lower the pH slightly, contains antibacterial/fungal properties and can help to ease stress

I would do a full 10-14 day treatment with premixed treatment water while he is in the small QT container-this can help rule out or at least narrow down the diagnosis...

Premixed treatment water-use a 1gal jug of dechlorinated water-Add Epsom salt 3tsp/gal and a tannin source-once the water has steeped and tannins released/salt dissolved-Use this water for 50% water change every 15min for 1 hour to total 4 water changes today-Then tomorrow start 100% daily with this premixed Tx water

The small QT container can be floated in a heated tank to maintain temp in the 76-78F range-attach it to the side of the tank so it doesn't sink or get knocked around by the filter...Also, cover the top of the QT with plastic veggie wrap to help retain the heat and humidity for the labyrinth organ.

Nutrition-a good quality varied diet-fed in small frequent meals-If you have access to mosquito larva-offer some rinsed for one meal a day....

Keep us posted....


----------

